# Sacramento Paint Shops



## lloyd21 (Aug 14, 2003)

Hello, Does anybody know if there are any good paint shops in the Sacramento area? 

I had a nasty accident last friday on the ARBT and tore my EC90 fork completely off, so now im looking to get another fork and possibly repaint my bike. TIA


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

You might check with Rex Cycles and see who they use. They may paint in house and so could do it.


----------



## lloyd21 (Aug 14, 2003)

Excellent Thanks JoelS


----------

